# How tight should the girth be?



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Do you tighten it in increments?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I ride English but have ridden western as well and feel it is the same though the feel may be slightly different.

I always say better too tight then too lose, now we don't want it too tight for the horses sake (and it can cause issues) but too loose is dangerous.

You develop a feel. Loose as possible while keeping saddle snug until you go to get on.

I usually tighten until it's tight and I can just get my fingers under, yet when using my fingers to tug to check I still want plenty of flex and give, if you can't even pull and the leather has no give it's too tight, if it's easy to get your fingers under or pulls far off the horse (say.. more then 1/2 inch?) or pulls easily then it's too loose.

It's hard to explain and I'm interested to see what other people say, but as I said it's more a feel then anything.

A lot of people say "as tight as possible" because the reverse is dangerous (and a child for example may not be physically able to tighten it enough), but you are right to question that for your horses sake.

It also depends on conformation a bit. The rule still applies but for a horse with a good back and large withers that the saddle will grip a looser (relatively speaking) girth can be used whereas for a round horse it may need to be really cranked. A good fitting saddle should sit relatively well on it's own. An unbalanced rider that leans will also need a saddle then a balanced rider (quickly shouted out to a lady I know that there was literally an air gap with her girth and her response was "I know bad habit"!!! but she was very balanced and it worked fine for her, though I still wouldn't recommend THAT loose!)


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

CrossCountry said:


> Do you tighten it in increments?


I tighten it until it wont fall and do all the loops then tighten it more then tie it.


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you Yogiwick that was very helpful. I was taught you shouldn't be able to get your fingers under it. Now I know why she's uncomfortable and I also feel pretty bad that she's likely been in pain when I ride her.
She has high or large withers, her back is healthy, and her saddle fits her well when it isn't tight.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

What CrossCountry is referring to is that you tighten it fairly loose while tacking up, then tighten it to a bit looser than snug before leading, then tighten it to snug before mounting. This gets the horse gradually used to the pressure. I've been taught to do a before mount inspection to check that all is correct and the final cinch tightening is the last step of that.

One thing I saw in a Warwick Schiller video that makes sense is that immediately after that final tightening you should walk your horse a few steps. Better to have them let you know the cinch is too tight while you are still on the ground.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, I meant to add- if your horse is girthy go very slow when tightening, let her relax and not dread it.

If you can't even get your fingers underneath it's FAR too tight. You want pressure on your fingers, for sure, but you should be able to get them underneath and give little tugs to test and it shouldn't hurt your fingers to do so. The leather will have a little less give so don't expect to have quite as much give as I may of given the impression of (remember I'm used to elastic girths).

Imagine how much pressure it must be if you can't even squeeze your fingers underneath!

You want it as loose as possible while still being safe, but since safety is priority you end up with people cranking it.

I feel if you were to get on your horse from the ground the saddle should not move. For an average horse and rider. That's properly adjusted. Now a heavy rider or round horse it may slide slightly, but if at any point it actually moves during that process it needs to be tighter. It really doesn't need to be THAT tight to accomplish this.

FWIW I've never had a saddle slide on me and the few times I did when younger I caught it getting on and knew to tighten it.

Practice going slowly and don't tighten it quite so tight. It's awkward to say when since of course I can't feel it, so be safe and go slow, but starting place is to get your fingers under.

Since she has large withers you don't have to worry quite as much as that will help hold the saddle in place, though of course you shouldn't expect the withers to do the girth's job!


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah I feel horrible for my horse and all the horses at the stable I learned to ride at and just wow. I will never pull it up that tight again. I knew I had to be doing something wrong she's a very tolerant horse. Poor thing hasn't even been putting up a fight or showing huge signs just I noticed she'd jerk her head a bit when I tightened it. I'm going to give her a few days break before I get on her again she's likely sore from that.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

The girth I use for my horse and the girth for my might-be-new-horse-in-the-Spring horse at riding lessons are completely different. 

I loop it through the first hole on the girth, then go through the ring on the saddle, still keeping it fairly loose, then I go behind and put the girth through the back hole (or opening, whatever you call it) on the girth, then I put the thing through the little tiny holes on the strap, tighten until I think it's tight to where I think it won't fall off, then back through the ring on the saddle or the flap near the horn.

Sorry if that was confusing, I'm not the best at trying to explain like what the parts are called...I need to go and see what they all are. XD


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Do be aware that something like a little head jerk isn't the biggest deal.

We want to make it as pleasant as possible but at the end of the day the girth isn't going to be something the horse will actually enjoy.

So yes, it does sound far too tight and it is a shame if that's the normal where you ride, but it's not that uncommon and again better then the alternative.

I'm just worried that you will loosen it too much now that you've read this!!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

For regular riding, and any time I'm starting out, I make it just snug to where I can get a few fingers under the girth, do a couple circles and tighten it a couple more holes where I can still get a few fingers under the girth.

As our day goes on, if I come across something that needs doctored and I'll need to rope (quite rare), I then get off and snug that cinch up until I feel guilty! 1200 to 1800 pounds of bovine? The saddle to which it is tied has to be secure or we all get hurt. Can't imagine ever needing to cinch up like that if I was doctoring cattle. 

I loosen the cinch again when we are finished. The horses know what's up when I tighten for roping and go into business mode.


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Do be aware that something like a little head jerk isn't the biggest deal.
> 
> We want to make it as pleasant as possible but at the end of the day the girth isn't going to be something the horse will actually enjoy.
> 
> ...


She's a very very tolerant horse. She'd let me beat her to death and still not do much so a head jerk to me was a good enough sign. :-(
She lets my goats run all around her and inbetween her legs and jump on her and eat her food. She's just super tolerant which is odd for a appy I've been told.
I wont make it to loose I'm just going to make sure I can get my fingers under it and it's snug instead of super tight.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

"She's just super tolerant which is odd for a appy I've been told."

Not odd at all. All horses are individuals. You will find tolerant and not-tolerant in all breeds.


"I wont make it to loose I'm just going to make sure I can get my fingers under it and it's snug instead of super tight."

Perfect!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I usually tighten it so I can put my hand in it but not pull it away from their belly. I feel it's a happy medium. Though most of the time I'm guilty of riding with a loose girth. Also, feel the girth between the horses front legs. It's always tightest there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This is a good video. Notice at the end (10:15) when he mounts with the cinch not connected.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lFyA__oZ2I&list=UUU7PYYaPkTOE2D5kF7OxdRA


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rule of thumb, er...fingers. Cinch up with four fingers between cinch and horse. If you can't pull your fingers out it's too tight. If they easily slide out, too loose. You need it in between.


----------

